
Show HN: BART RealTime – Messenger bot for train arrival times - godot
https://m.me/1641531226140829
======
godot
Hi HN, developer here.

Apologies for the direct messenger link, I know historically the audience here
doesn't like that. However I didn't bother to make a landing site for this
bot.

It's a utility bot I made over the weekend in 3 hours. Made it mostly because
I find it helpful myself to retrieve BART real time train arrival info easily,
without having to either install some mobile app or use their mobile web site.
Seems like a good use case for the messenger bot platform.

